# 6' cultipacker?!?



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Anybody know of one for sale that is heavy duty and in good shape? I've checked a new price on one, but it was around $1500...seems kind of high, but it is from Monroe Tufline so I'm sure it's pretty good quality...weighs around 800 #'s. An 8' one would be to wide for my trails system, so I am considering a 6' purchase. I like my 30 gallon lawn roller behind my ATV, but I think the cultipacker will end up with more weight per area, and I like the rows of teeth to push seed down into moister depths.

I am quite a ways from any good ag areas, so there is nothing local to look at or shop.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

NJ

The last time I took a cruise around NE Michigan's farm equipment suppliers I saw quite a few older models in the 10-14' width range. 

Are you handy with a gas axe and welder? They all could be cut down to any width you would like. I've been thinking about picking one up and making a smaller one for my atv. I have a hard time getting my 10 footer into my smaller plots.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I am not handy at all with a gas axe or welder. I know what you mean with the tighter trails. My tractor width is about 6', and some areas I basically have to "slide" through with even a 6' tiller on. Part of it has to do with not ever taking my FEL off, so with a rear attachement it makes for a pretty long machine to fit through some of the tigher turns.

6' would definately be my limit. Also, I'd really like a 3-point hitch style so that I wouldn't have to drag it every where I'd go.

Are there very many 6' ones out there?


----------



## DeerMan (Mar 11, 2004)

Northjeff Kasco makes a unit that has an adjustalbe disc. with a heavy cultipacker. They are 3pt. hitch and come in 4' and 6' models. They retail for 1520.00 and 2680.00. The weights are 725# and 1125#. 

This unit would be handy as you could use the disk to prepare the seed bed. Staighten out the disk and firm up the bed with the cultipacker . Brodcast the seed and cultipack the seed bed for good seed to soil contact. Also this unit would work well to run over thinning areas of legume plots with the disks straight to create slits in the soil. Then broad cast seeds and make one more pass over the area with cultipacker.

Not sure if you would even need the disk but I just though I'd let you know this option was available.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Someone showed me a great site...www.sweettractors.com, that has lots of used equipment, including many cultipackers. They have a Dunham 6' single 3pt for $795, about $800 cheaper than the new one I saw.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Man! What a racket! The farmer I got mine from couldn't get rid of his fast enough, he even delivered! LMAO!


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

I am one of the lucky people who found a really good 10ft double row model in a forgotten corner of someones equipment yard and took it home for $150.00. 

During the long and frustrating search I did hatch an idea that I thought might provide a smaller and lower cost alternative. I never tried it, but some of you guys might think its worthwhile. 

I was going to buy a standard steel lawn roller and weld heavy chain aroung the circumference in a series if rings about 4in apart. I dont know if it would work or not, but it might be worth a try. 

If you dont have the welding skills you could try contacting the local high school metal shop or industrial arts school and seing if one of their students wants to take this on as a side project if you rent him the equipment. Most Home Depots or rental centers could rent you either a plug in or gas powered welder if you dont have a 220VAC outlet handy. 

Just a thought


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

One of the features that will be a must for me is a 3pt. hitch, which raises the cost and lowers the availability.


----------

